# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  MakerBot Replicators now in all Microsoft Retail Stores

## Eddie

For those that have been dying to go to a MakerBot store but live too far away, all of the Microsoft retail stores in Canada and the US now are selling and demonstrating MakerBot Replicators.  More details on this at: http://3dprint.com/3050/makerbot-rep...retail-stores/

Have any of you guys been to one of these stores?

----------


## ToyMakerRon

This is really a pretty big deal for MakerBot.  The next big step is to convince Best Buy to start selling MakerBot 3D printers.  Once that happens, this hobby could really take off.

----------

